# The Emperor, the Heretic



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

In a post a long time ago (in a forum far, far away) somebody asked what would you change if you could re-write the Heresy?

I said it would be crazy if the Emperor himself turned to Chaos.

And now I wonder...
Would it be possible that that could happen? If so, how would it happen and unfold? Would the traitor legions be the same? Would the enitire Imperium follow his lead?

Give me your opinions! I DEMAND THEM!


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

If he did pre-heresy then it would just change the views of the Imperium, they would all start worshipping chaos and some deamons might appear now and then but IMO thats all that would change.


----------



## Ultra111 (Jul 9, 2009)

Well if it did - it won't - but it it did, then I'm betting he would stop holding that gate shut on terra and daemons would pour forth.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

If he did during the crusade, I could see his more faithful sons turn with.


----------



## TRU3 CHAOS (May 21, 2010)

Essentially I think mankind would be destroyed having been consumed by chaos entirely and all their souls consumed.


----------



## Giant Fossil Penguin (Apr 11, 2009)

If the Emp turned to Chaos before the Heresy, then there wouldn't _be_ a warp gate beneath the Throne Room, as this was only torn into existence by Magnus and his arrogance destroying the wards that protected the Imperial webway.
If the Emperor was to fall then I think he has the self-control to stop himself just giving in and turning everything to shit and would likely be the Chaos gods' real-world avatar. Nevermind what Horus felt he could do, imagine the devotion of a truly united Imperium and Chaos!

GFP


----------



## Angelus Censura (Oct 11, 2010)

I don't think Chaos would simply wipe out humanity altogether, I think they would use the Space Marines and Imp Guard to wage war against xenos life forms, to completely take over the galaxy, rewarding gifts of Daemon Prince-ship to many of the leaders, and then, when all of the xenos are gone and there is nothing left to fight, it would end up how it is now, Chaos tearing itself apart because of their blood craze and nothing left to kill. Astartes will kill until they die, they long for battle, its built into their genetics, so having nothing to kill would result in destroying eachother


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

iseem to remember setting that what would you do ifyoucould rewrite the heresy hmmm comes back to haunt me anyway i have to agreee with gfp that would inded be awesome


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

I always thought that it would be awesome if as the Emperor began to re-mould his Imperium, some (or all) of the Primarchs would fight against him


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

i think the word bearers would reamin the samre as thier devotion knew no bounds till they were chastised by him in the first place...i think Horus would rebel against him for the sake of humanity being the one that was closest to him so he would see it i suppose, of the others i am not sure but this is what i think:

Emperor:
Word Bearers
The Word Beaers already saw the Emperor as a god and therefore they would remaoin loyal to him and see him in all his divinity and fight for him as that aspect seeing themselves fighting a jihad in his name

Night Lords
The Night Lords would be the Emeprors weapon of fear and he would keep Curze close to him, his visions paving the way for his own needs and schemes.

World Eaters
Again the Worlds Eaters inherant violence would ake them the perfect choice as the emperors wrath, all he has to do is send the World Eaters into a system and like the Night Lords it will surrender but he would use them to teach others a lesson as the World Eaters never fall back and never surrender.

Custodes
The Custodes would remain loyal to the Emperor as they have done since the unification wars, they would ensure that he was portected at all times adn that his word was law.

Imperial Fists
I think Dorn wouild side withhis father being his praetorian and his champion all in one and he would continue as the Emperors fortress master

Emperors Children
Fulgrims adoration of his father and his strive to be like him would drive him to his fathers side and follow him whereever the path would take him.

Dark Angels
The Dark Angels would remain on the side of the Emperor, only because the Lion would believe that in the aftermath he would be the new Warmaster and favoured one.

Iron Hands
Persuaded by Fulgrim i suspect Ferrus and his boys would stay by the side of the Emperor believing that whatever he diecided was correct.

Horus;
Salamanders
The Salamanders would side with Horus knowing that he was right and his charasmatic nature would prove to them that thier father was insanse.

Alpha Leigon
they would be Horus's intelligent network, no one does undercover intelligence like the Alpha Leigon and the members of the Gilliad would be perfect for this role.

Thosuand Sons
magnus would side with horus because Horus knows how poeerful Magnus is and without him he would not be able to defeat his father.

Space Wolves
match violence with violence, the Lunar wolves/sons of Horus are one of the most feared legions but put them alongside the Space wolves and against the Night Lords and World Eaters they would have a chance

Ultramarines
Robute would never agree to his fathers designs and would side with Horus if nothing moire then to Shut the idolotry of the World Bearers down.

White Scars
Would be Horus's fast attack team and woudl be able to get in there before the emperor knew what had happened.

Raven Guard
the Raven Guard would be the answer to the Night Lords as both have a similiar MO and Horus would rely on thier ability to meld intot he darkness to combat the Night Lords power over the night.

Blood Angels
Sanguinus would act as Horus's council adn his Blood Angels would act as a second Praetorian to the Warmaster due to the closeness of the two brothers.

Death Guard
Mortarion would side with Horus as he would have no faith in his father and he has little trust in Psykers so he would be happy to fight against his father if it meant being rid of Psykers.

Iron Warriors
who better then to break the fortress builder then the greatest siege master, Horus woudl be able to sway him due to the Emperor having left Perturabo and his sons in endless sieges the imperium over, and he would love to best himself against Dorn the Fortress builder

off topic a moment, i read that Typhus was a Psyker and Mortarion hated Psykers...if thats the case did he know about his first captains abilities or did Typhus huide them from him?


----------



## Androxine Vortex (Jan 20, 2010)

gothik said:


> off topic a moment, i read that Typhus was a Psyker and Mortarion hated Psykers...if thats the case did he know about his first captains abilities or did Typhus huide them from him?


Typhus already was on the side of Chaos. He convinced his Primarch (Mortarion) that he could lead an assault to Terra on his ship but instead led them into a trap set by Nurgle.

So he did keep it a secret but when they found out what happened it was too late.

(And that was a very extensive response. Going to give you some Rep for that)


----------



## gothik (May 29, 2010)

thanks Androxine


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

*enjoy*

The Emperor could be the fith chaos God, Malal.
Everyone thinks he is Order but he is just opposed to the other four Gods.

He was never a god of order, just powerfull mortal champion of order
but when he died he ascended and become a god of chaos.
The God of anarchy and malice. everyone thinks he is order aliegned
but he fell when the Imperium started to be this space mideaval ghotic 
and galactic feudalism which is anarchy when you think of it.
When he was alive he was order, when he died and the order around him died with him
he became Chaos. 
His corruption is evident in his undead state and souleating cravings.







The Emperor, is a psyker and all psykers are corrupt.
Who says he isn't corrupted but in a more subtle way, he is the strongest psykeer
and power corrupts and all that.
The Emperors power feeds deamons like every other warp user,
the Imperium just don't think of it that way.

He is an undead, soul eating monster.. basically he is a Cthan or a zombie.
The only reason he is not Chaos.. is becouse he is so authoritarian
and death-aliegned.

I just don't think the Emperor is that "pure" of taint he is probably mad becouse of his power and only marginaly order aliegned.

Right now, all he is a sentient corpse. He can't really take much initiative I think.


Actually.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Asshole Guilliman dies and never gets to write the shitty codex.


----------



## zuul88 (Feb 13, 2012)

The God-Emperor is ANATHEMA to chaos! So how could He be turned by that which He detests? I know this a "what if" thread but it has absolutely zero possibility! He wasc created/born to destroy chaos, its been His life mission for going on 50,000 years. Why or even how could chaos come up with a new plan they hadn't thought of in the 1st 40,000? Just pointless

Nathan


----------



## klaswullt (Feb 25, 2012)

*enjoy*



zuul88 said:


> The God-Emperor is ANATHEMA to chaos! So how could He be turned by that which He detests? I know this a "what if" thread but it has absolutely zero possibility! He wasc created/born to destroy chaos, its been His life mission for going on 50,000 years. Why or even how could chaos come up with a new plan they hadn't thought of in the 1st 40,000? Just pointless
> 
> Nathan


That depends on wether or not he have died before in the 50,000 years.
Wait, shouldn't it be more like 200.000 years if he is born/created 150.000 BC?
Also it could depend on if the Emperior have seen mankind in even a more wretched
state ever before and if he have feelt deper despair.

He is a undead corpse, I did say that is an extraordinary situation.

-When you detest something, you make your own brand.
Malal, IS chaos that turns against chaos
and at some level Chaos and Order are similar.
Malal is very similar to being "anathema as well", as it opposed all the other aspects of chaos.

But... honestly. 
How cany any psyker... be anathema to chaos?
I mean warp users like warp users?
Aren't they all really corrupt by the warp?


----------

